# WA - Kimberley Barra Season 2014



## YellowDagger (Mar 21, 2010)

Well just when you think there ain't a fishing heaven you go 4wding for six hours past the point of graded roads and climb shale rock faces and go down ruts big enough to swallow cars, to use local knowledge and find yourself in a place that very few white men have visited. When this is possible and the opportunity arises you jump on it. And these holidays began in that fashion. I've been very fortunate to spend time in the Kimberley but ever so fortunate to make some great friends and combine my vehicle with their extensive knowledge of this great country to visit some to the remotest places north of the 26th parallel. This trip is so detailed I can't explain everything but for now I will tell you that in a matter of two days our group of six hooked just shy of 95 Barra, landed 73, released 63 and ate 10. It was never meant to be this way and all members were amazed at what we had come across but that's how it was. Now for the story.
Working up North you always here stories of that time when the Barra were going off and how this bloke caught this many and this bloke caught one this big etc. blah blah blah. But you never think one day this will be you. Well let me tell you this came true for myself last week. Heading North of our station to where the mustering takes place the graded road ends and a once travelled road presented itself. Shale rock, ruts and overgrown shubbery lead a path to a place that is spoken of and visited only very spangly over the years by people that can push their vehicles through the elements. We had four vehicles, my 79 Series Landcruiser, a Troupie, A Hilux and a Nissan. All lifted, all kitted with recovery gear and bellies full of fuel. The drive out you talk about what has happened in other remote spots over the years and the anticipation grows as you near your destination, hoping the cars survive the torment. As it happened we rolled into camp with the Nissan blowing a tyre within 20m of our resting place. Unbelievable. Wow what a place, nameless for obvious reasons, we arrived at sunset and quickly flicked a lure to no avail. Set up camp and retreated our weary bodies for the night. Awoke at first light to launch the yak attack, headed as far as we could to learn that where we were going no one had ever been able to access due to the rock walls. Wow alright, we were going into country none had ever visited in the yaks for the first time. Loved it. Flicking like crazy we were hoping to land the first Barra of the trip. Changing options, going plastic, hybrid you name it we tried it. All for a catfish and a sooty grunter by midday. Bugger me, lovely place but where were the fish. We had breakfast and a couple tried walking the other way and flicking in the shallows around the big bommy rocks that were scattered like meteorites from another planet amongst the see through water. Then bang, one form the rocks from an angler form our party, only small but as I paddled over to see it, I spooked a large Barra and it flew past me in a metre of water. Game on! I reversed and started flicking, then my mate pulled up alongside, Bang I was on. And from here it is hard to explain what happened as for the next two hours, four of us, two form the rocks and two form the banks, started a frenzy that could only be described as euphoric, as the Barra went nuts and started hitting everything presented. In this session I hooked and landed my biggest Barra or fish of any sort at 97cm. It snapped my rod as I tried to get it onboard and it sliced my fingers open with its gill rakers in the process. That wasn't my only int he 90s as I also landed a 94cm, several in the 70s and a couple in the 80s. By the end of this frenzy the four of has landed close to 35 Barra. The remainder of the party had landed another 15 back at camp from the bank in one particular spot and I retreated from the yak to clean my hands up and discuss the madness we had just witnessed. We had our feed and we had released so many fish it was ridiculous. We were all so busy dealing with our own hook ups that it was hard to rejoice in the fact your mate was battling one next to you. This really was to be seen to be believed. I have so many photos and heaps of footage that will take some time to put into the right formats and fashions etc but for now I will show you a taste in some pics. I grew up watching Malcolm Douglas and always knew he caught the best fish because he went to the remotest places where the fish would be in a frenzy at the sight of his lures. Kayaking for me always offers that as you go where no foot has travelled and can access spots stink boats can't. You are so close to nature at the water's edge that these experiences are special. Enjoy some of my pics and feel free to comment.


----------



## YellowDagger (Mar 21, 2010)




----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

Wow

Looks epic


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

Epic drive, exploration, barra and camping in a remote wilderness setting. You sir, are a bastard. Nice fish bastard. I may be a little jealous. Bastard.


----------



## YellowDagger (Mar 21, 2010)

Ha ha I'll take that as a compliment. Epic is a good word for this. I will post some links to youtube for some footage if you would like to see some.


----------



## AJD (Jul 10, 2007)

Superb! More pics, more pics!


----------



## captaincoochin (Nov 11, 2012)

Epic alright. That's what dreams are made of. Getaways like that would be awesome alone but nearly catching a hundred barramundi between you. Well done sir.


----------



## leapyear (Jan 29, 2014)

Incredible! Dream fishing right there...love it.


----------



## ChoonaChaser (May 28, 2013)

Trip of a life time.
There's something special about seeing a big wild barra caught from the yak
Great work lads


----------



## Big D (Apr 28, 2007)

Wow, great report, and thanks for sharing. But we all know where' there's Barra there's Crocs. See any?

Cheers


----------



## barrajack (May 20, 2007)

Wow what an amazing place, howz the fish crazy stuff


----------



## Bretto (May 23, 2010)

Awesome spot. Very Jealous.


----------

